# Bitte genau hin sehen! Fällt euch was auf?!



## DanFel21 (23. Juni 2006)

*Bitte genau hin sehen! Fällt euch was auf?!*

Hallo,

bitte seht euch ganz genau das folgende Bild an. Fällt euch da etwas ungewöhnliches auf?! Wenn ja, dann spoilert bitte Eure Antworten, damit ich mehrere unabhängige Meinungen habe. Es ist wichtig!

Danke!

http://www.directupload.net/show/d/737/7wR5rA7z.jpg


----------



## MICHI123 (23. Juni 2006)

*AW: Bitte genau hin sehen! Fällt euch was auf?!*



Spoiler



die ecken an dem chip in der mitte (name vergessen  ) sehen kaputt aus. wenn du das ding einschicken willst, dann kriegste garantiert keinen neuen, das merken die.



und ich dachte erst du meinst das bild hier
http://media1.compfused.com/comp/28xuqvi/anythingstrange.jpg
was fällt euch an dem bild auf?


----------



## DanFel21 (23. Juni 2006)

*AW: Bitte genau hin sehen! Fällt euch was auf?!*



			
				MICHI123 am 23.06.2006 12:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Danke! Genau richtig!!! Mir gehts um etwas anderes. Aber das sag ich erst später!


----------



## MICHI123 (23. Juni 2006)

*AW: Bitte genau hin sehen! Fällt euch was auf?!*



			
				DanFel21 am 23.06.2006 12:38 schrieb:
			
		

> MICHI123 am 23.06.2006 12:32 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


also man soll noch was bemerken, 



Spoiler



ausser dass der chip in der mitte an den ecken angekratzt ist?


 ich geh mal suchen ^^





Spoiler



links scheint es ein par wasserflecken zu haben, oder?


hier das ganze mal eingezeichnet


Spoiler



http://img232.imageshack.us/img232/5197/7wr5ra7z6hd.jpg


----------



## undergrounderX (23. Juni 2006)

*AW: Bitte genau hin sehen! Fällt euch was auf?!*



			
				DanFel21 am 23.06.2006 12:38 schrieb:
			
		

> MICHI123 am 23.06.2006 12:32 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mir fällt gar nix auf , ist da denn was ungewöhnliches zu sehen?


----------



## MICHI123 (23. Juni 2006)

*AW: Bitte genau hin sehen! Fällt euch was auf?!*



			
				undergrounderX am 23.06.2006 12:45 schrieb:
			
		

> DanFel21 am 23.06.2006 12:38 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


meinst du nun das bild was ich gepostet hab, oder die CPU? ^^


----------



## DanFel21 (23. Juni 2006)

*AW: Bitte genau hin sehen! Fällt euch was auf?!*



> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> .... ausser dass der chip in der mitte an den ecken angekratzt ist?



Nein, das war schon richtig! Darauf wollte ich auch hinaus! Nichts weiter!


----------



## MICHI123 (23. Juni 2006)

*AW: Bitte genau hin sehen! Fällt euch was auf?!*



			
				DanFel21 am 23.06.2006 12:52 schrieb:
			
		

> > Spoiler
> >
> >
> >
> ...


aber das mit dem 



Spoiler



wasserfleck


 ist auch richtig oder?


----------



## DanFel21 (23. Juni 2006)

*AW: Bitte genau hin sehen! Fällt euch was auf?!*



			
				MICHI123 am 23.06.2006 13:00 schrieb:
			
		

> DanFel21 am 23.06.2006 12:52 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eigentlich nicht. Leider hab ich nur das Bild, nicht mehr die CPU. Sonst hätte ich glatt mal nachgeschaut!


----------



## Leptosom (23. Juni 2006)

*AW: Bitte genau hin sehen! Fällt euch was auf?!*



Spoiler



Ich find die Brücken oben rechts (müsste L4 sein) sehen recht angefressen aus. Bei den anderen kann mans net so gut erkennen.


----------



## DanFel21 (23. Juni 2006)

*AW: Bitte genau hin sehen! Fällt euch was auf?!*



			
				Leptosom am 23.06.2006 13:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Ich find die Brücken oben rechts (müsste L4 sein) sehen recht angefressen aus. Bei den anderen kann mans net so gut erkennen.



Darauf wollte ich nicht hinaus!

@ MICHI123: 



Spoiler



Könnte man die beschädigten Ecken der Mitte (DIE) auch für nicht entfernte Wärmeleitpaste halten?


----------



## MICHI123 (23. Juni 2006)

*AW: Bitte genau hin sehen! Fällt euch was auf?!*



			
				DanFel21 am 23.06.2006 13:16 schrieb:
			
		

> @ MICHI123:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mmmh, vielleicht auf dem bild, aber in echt wird man das sofort erkennen. 
wieso fragst du btw eigentlich?


----------



## unterseebotski (23. Juni 2006)

*AW: Bitte genau hin sehen! Fällt euch was auf?!*



			
				DanFel21 am 23.06.2006 12:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> bitte seht euch ganz genau das folgende Bild an. Fällt euch da etwas ungewöhnliches auf?! Wenn ja, dann spoilert bitte Eure Antworten, damit ich mehrere unabhängige Meinungen habe. Es ist wichtig!
> 
> ...


Also...



Spoiler



...mir scheint, dass die CPU großflächig mit Wärmeleitpaste vollgeschmiert war, also nicht nur die DIE, wie es sein sollte. Die L-Brücken oben links sehen verdächtig aus, ebenso wie die 2 kleinen Chips darunter. Der Linke könnte Schmauchspuren vom Abfackeln aufweisen. Das müsste man sich im Original genauer ansehen. Außerdem sehen die Ecken der DIE nicht gut aus. Wenn da was abgekracht ist, dann wird die CPU wohl defekt sein.



Wieso eigentlich das Ganze? 



Spoiler



Willste die bei Ebay verkaufen und hoffen, dass keiner was merkt?


----------



## DanFel21 (23. Juni 2006)

*AW: Bitte genau hin sehen! Fällt euch was auf?!*

Warum?! Also:

Hab die CPU bereits bei Ebay für 35,50 € verkauft! Und genau dieses Bild habe ich für die Auktion verwendet. Jetzt kommt der Käufer und sagt, die CPU ist defekt, da die Ecken abgebrochen sind und will die Kohle zurück haben. Er habe die Ecken zwar auf dem Foto gesehen, hielt Sie aber für Reste von der Wärmeleitpaste.

Dazu muss ich sagen, daß ich die CPU als "ausdrücklich defekt" (Zitat) verkauft habe, nur habe ich die Ecken im Text nicht erwähnt, weil sie mir selbst nicht aufgefallen waren. Die CPU hab ich irgendwo aus meinen alten Sachen rausgekramt und gleich bei Ebay eingestellt und nicht so genau begutachtet.

Deswegen stellt sich mir die Frage, ob der Käufer diese Ecken hätte sehen können. Hatte er ja auch. Aber hätte er da nicht aus Eigeninteresse nachfragen können?!

Bin da jetzt ziemlich ratlos....


----------



## INU-ID (23. Juni 2006)

*AW: Bitte genau hin sehen! Fällt euch was auf?!*

Wenn du in der Artikelbeschreibung die CPU als defekt angeboten hast, und das Bild von der CPU war die er gekauft hat, wo ist das Problem? Wenn er Fragen hatte, so hätte er sie vor Angebotsende stellen können bzw. müssen.

Versteh net wo das Problem liegt...



			
				DanFel21 am 23.06.2006 16:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Er habe die Ecken zwar auf dem Foto gesehen, hielt Sie aber für Reste von der Wärmeleitpaste.


Tja, und wenn er sie für Sternenstaub gehalten hätte - vorher fragen ist die Devise...


----------



## DanFel21 (23. Juni 2006)

*AW: Bitte genau hin sehen! Fällt euch was auf?!*



			
				INU-ID am 23.06.2006 16:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn du in der Artikelbeschreibung die CPU als defekt angeboten hast, und das Bild von der CPU war die er gekauft hat, wo ist das Problem? Wenn er Fragen hatte, so hätte er sie vor Angebotsende stellen können bzw. müssen.
> 
> Versteh net wo das Problem liegt...
> 
> ...



Du bist aber gewissenlos!  Aber vielleicht mache ich mir auch zuviel Gedanken. Die eine schlechte Bewertung mehr oder weniger!   

MfG


----------



## TBrain (23. Juni 2006)

*AW: Bitte genau hin sehen! Fällt euch was auf?!*



			
				DanFel21 am 23.06.2006 16:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Du bist aber gewissenlos!  Aber vielleicht mache ich mir auch zuviel Gedanken. Die eine schlechte Bewertung mehr oder weniger!



Wieso, du hast dir nichts zu Schulden kommen lassen - es stand da das die CPU defekt ist (oder?)

wobei ich mich wirklich frage wieso jemand defekte CPUs verkauft/kauft - nichtmal als "Bastler" kann man idR was damit anfangen, außer sie sich in die Vitrine stellen.


----------



## DanFel21 (23. Juni 2006)

*AW: Bitte genau hin sehen! Fällt euch was auf?!*



			
				TBrain am 23.06.2006 16:59 schrieb:
			
		

> DanFel21 am 23.06.2006 16:55 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die CPU hab ich nach 3 Jahren im Schrank wieder gefunden. Ich konnte sie aber auch nicht testen, da ich ja keine Sockel-A-Plattform mehr zur Verfügung habe. Schon alleine deswegen habe ich sie "ausdrücklich als defekt" verkauft!

Warum Leute sowas kaufen, weiß ich nicht, vor allem zu dem Preis! Vielleicht erhoffen sie sich, daß die doch noch funktioniert?! Ist ja auch egal, ne schlechte Bewertung krieg ich trotzdem, obwohl ich im Recht bin!


----------



## INU-ID (23. Juni 2006)

*AW: Bitte genau hin sehen! Fällt euch was auf?!*



			
				DanFel21 am 23.06.2006 16:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Die eine schlechte Bewertung mehr oder weniger!


Du hast dem Verkäufer weder was verheimlicht noch sonst was. Wenn er dir eine negative Bewertung reindrückt, dann kannst du sie ruhigen Gewissens von eBay wieder entfernen lassen.

Und warum gewissenlos? Du hast doch genau das geliefert was angeboten wurde - was will man mehr?


----------



## DanFel21 (23. Juni 2006)

*AW: Bitte genau hin sehen! Fällt euch was auf?!*



> Wenn er dir eine negative Bewertung reindrückt, dann kannst du sie ruhigen Gewissens von eBay wieder entfernen lassen.



Ach, das geht?!    Ich dachte immer, das geht nur im gegenseitigen Einverständnis vom Käufer und Verkäufer ("Bitte um Rücknahme der Bewertung")? Oder geht das nur bei gewerblichen Ebay-Mitgleidern?!

MfG


----------



## DanFel21 (24. Juni 2006)

*AW: Bitte genau hin sehen! Fällt euch was auf?!*

Hallo Leute!

Diese Mail habe ich heute vom Käufer bekommen:

"_Hallo,

leider nein, ich kenne mich mit Computern auch nicht so aus. Dafür umsomehr mit den rechtlichen Dingen.

Du hast leider die CPU nicht richtig beschrieben. Damit liegt ein Mangel vor, den ich, im Gegensatz zu Dir, vor Vertragsschluß nicht kannte und auch nicht hätte kennen können.

Weil Du Dich nicht so auskennst, hast Du den Prozessor wahrscheinlich auch ausgebaut, penibel gereinigt und die gesamten technischen Daten exakt in Deine Auktion geschrieben. Ausserdem ist die Beschreibung "defekt" weder von Dir als Verwender, noch von mir als Empfänger dahingehend zu verstehen gewesen, daß das Teil tatsächlich Müll ist, sondern daß es sich um den besonderen Umstand handelt, daß Du die CPU nicht testen kannst( es kommt jedoch immer auf den Empfängerhorizont an).

Das ist jedoch unerheblich. Du hast eben diese Abplatzer nicht beschrieben. Das war ein Fehler. Der mich wiederum zu der Annahme verleitete, die CPU sein äußerlich unbeschädigt. Nur diese Annnahme führte zum Gebot und letztlich zum Kauf. 

Ich mache da mal einen Vorschlag:

Du überweist mir das Geld zurück, und darfst dann entscheiden ob Du den Prozessor zurückhaben willst, oder ob ich ihn entsorgen soll.

Dann ist die Sache erledigt.

Übrigens, nur so wegen der rechtlichen Seite: Ich fechte den Vertrag, bzw. meine Willenserklärung diesbezüglich, wegen arglistiger Täuschung gem.§ 123 BGB an und fordere Dich auf, mir gem. § 812 ff. BGB den "Kaufpreis" und das Porto unverzüglich spätestens jedoch bis zum 05.07.2006 auf mein Konto

Name
Kto. 
BLZ: 

zu überweisen. Sollte die Frist fruchtlos verstreichen, werde ich meine Rechte, und glaub mir, damit kenne ich mich aus, auch notfalls gerichtlich geltend machen._"


Was sagt ihr dazu?!


----------



## Hyperhorn (24. Juni 2006)

*AW: Bitte genau hin sehen! Fällt euch was auf?!*

1. Ich bin KEIN Jurist oder ebay-Experte.   
2. Denke ich trotzdem, dass du Recht hast. Wenn du die CPU als "ausdrücklich defekt" verkaufst, dann muss man als Käufer auch davon ausgehen, dass sie defekt ist. Ansonsten kann er sich auch beschweren, dass ihm der Geruch des PCBs nicht gefällt...   
Dazu hast du ja auch ein Foto reingestellt. Und wenn der andere davon ausgeht, dass es Wärmeleitpaste ist, dann ist das munteres Rätselraten. Solange du nicht garantiert hast, dass die CPU äußerlich unversehrt ist, sehe ich dich im Vorteil.


----------



## PKo3 (24. Juni 2006)

*AW: Bitte genau hin sehen! Fällt euch was auf?!*

definitiv bist du im recht, da du ja schon reingeschrieben hast das sie  defekt ist... das reicht bei ebay aus um dich ausm schneider zu ziehen, denn was kaputt ist ist nunmal kaputt -.-

lass dich nich einschüchtern, der will dir nur drohen, wende dich an ebay und notfalls mal an eine rechtsberatungshilfestelle 


*edit*
http://www.jusline.de/Herausgabeanspruch_812_BGB.html
was hat das bitte mit deinem fall zu tun?


----------



## IXS (24. Juni 2006)

*AW: Bitte genau hin sehen! Fällt euch was auf?!*



			
				DanFel21 am 24.06.2006 14:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Was sagt ihr dazu?!




1. Was muss man machen, damit der Kern so abgenutzt aussieht?
2. Warum verkauft man überhaupt defekte Hardware?

Punkt 2 ist nicht wirklich eine Frage. Sondern zeigt, dass du auf eine linke Weise versucht hast, mit einer Standard-Beschreibung, Müll zu verkaufen. 
Ich hoffe, dass der Andere das durchzieht, was er beschrieben hat.

Diese Standard-Beschreibung wird bei EBAY wirklich oftmals verwendet, um eine Rücknahme auszuschließen, weil man die Hardware nicht testen konnte. Du wusstest aber, dass der Prozessor irreparabel beschädigt war.

Leute wie Du sorgen doch dafür, dass EBAY so einen schlechten Ruf hat.


----------



## INU-ID (24. Juni 2006)

*AW: Bitte genau hin sehen! Fällt euch was auf?!*



			
				DanFel21 am 24.06.2006 14:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Was sagt ihr dazu?!


Das der Typ ein Blender ist.
Defekt bedeutet in den meisten mir bekannten Ländern das ein Artikel defekt / schadhaft /nicht einsatzfähig - oder kurz kaputt ist.   

Wie soll man defekt den noch beschreiben? Ob du geschrieben hast das du die CPU nicht testen kannst spielt keine Rolle - du hast sie als defekt angeboten um im Schadensfall auf der sicheren Seite zu sein - eine gängige Methode bei eBay-.

Der Typ soll sich erst ma informieren bevor er so einen Müll schreibt.

Spätestens jetzt würde ich dem mitteilen das er die Sache seinem Anwalt übergeben soll. (wer meine Bewertungen kennt weiß das ich sogar etwas "aggressiver" reagieren würde .- ich kann solche eBay-Idioten auf den Tod nicht ausstehen)

Laß ihn ruhig zu seinem Anwalt gehen, der lacht der eh aus...   

Gibts nen Link zu der Auktion???


----------



## IXS (24. Juni 2006)

*AW: Bitte genau hin sehen! Fällt euch was auf?!*



			
				INU-ID am 24.06.2006 15:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Laß ihn ruhig zu seinem Anwalt gehen, der lacht der eh aus...
> 
> Gibts nen Link zu der Auktion???




Villeicht liest "der Andere" ja mit und hat nun einen Beweis dafür, dass Täuschung beabsichtigt war? In dem Fall lacht der Anwalt nicht mehr.


----------



## MICHI123 (24. Juni 2006)

*AW: Bitte genau hin sehen! Fällt euch was auf?!*



			
				DanFel21 am 24.06.2006 14:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Was sagt ihr dazu?!


bla von ihm. defekt ist defekt punkt


----------



## PKo3 (24. Juni 2006)

*AW: Bitte genau hin sehen! Fällt euch was auf?!*



			
				IXS am 24.06.2006 15:06 schrieb:
			
		

> 1. Was muss man machen, damit der Kern so abgenutzt aussieht?
> 2. Warum verkauft man überhaupt defekte Hardware?
> 
> Punkt 2 ist nicht wirklich eine Frage. Sondern zeigt, dass du auf eine linke Weise versucht hast, mit einer Standard-Beschreibung, Müll zu verkaufen.
> ...



hallo? da ham wir ja auch noch so nen pro... kaputt heißt nunmal kaputt -.- was erwartest du? solche kommentare sind sinnlos und hohl -.-
hätte erschreiben solln "könnte sein das es geht, bin mir aba nich sicher"? dann wäre das gesetz gegen ihn -.- omg...


----------



## INU-ID (24. Juni 2006)

*AW: Bitte genau hin sehen! Fällt euch was auf?!*

@IXS: Wie bist du den drauf? Ob er die Details der CPU erwähnt spielt absolut keine Rolle - wer Hardware kauft wo nicht extra 100% zugesichert wird das sie funktioniert ist selber schuld. Ich verkaufe auch defekte Teile, und bekomme dafür positive Bewertungen.



			
				IXS am 24.06.2006 15:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Villeicht liest "der Andere" ja mit und hat nun einen Beweis dafür, dass Täuschung beabsichtigt war? In dem Fall lacht der Anwalt nicht mehr.


Wer spricht den hier von Täuschung? *Er hat den Artikel als defekt angeboten, Punkt* UNd er hat extra dazu geschrieben das er den Artikel nicht testen kann - also Risiko zu lasten des Käufers. Außerdem hat der Verkäufer hier nie erwähnt das er 100%ig wußte das der Artikel defekt ist - was auch keine Rolle spielen würde.


----------



## PKo3 (24. Juni 2006)

*AW: Bitte genau hin sehen! Fällt euch was auf?!*



			
				IXS am 24.06.2006 15:08 schrieb:
			
		

> INU-ID am 24.06.2006 15:07 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wo is da ein beweis? das ding war kaputt, wurde scheinbar so ausgezeichnet -.- somit wars ja absicht das teil als kaputt zu verkaufen -.-


----------



## TBrain (24. Juni 2006)

*AW: Bitte genau hin sehen! Fällt euch was auf?!*



			
				IXS am 24.06.2006 15:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Diese Standard-Beschreibung wird bei EBAY wirklich oftmals verwendet, um eine Rücknahme auszuschließen, weil man die Hardware nicht testen konnte.



ggfls im Duden nachschlagen, was "defekt" bedeutet.



> Du wusstest aber, dass der Prozessor irreparabel beschädigt war.



viel Spass dabei das zu beweisen, besonders als Privatperson "musst" du überhaupt nichts wissen.


----------



## INU-ID (24. Juni 2006)

*AW: Bitte genau hin sehen! Fällt euch was auf?!*

*Bitte einen Link zur Auktion*

Defekt:
, abgeleitet vom lateinischen Wort defectus (geschwächt), bezeichnet allgemein einen Schaden oder Fehler (in der Technik die Fehlfunktion bzw. technischer Defekt).
    * als Eigenschaftswort ein Synonym für *kaputt*

Kaputt:
Das Adjektiv kaputt bedeutet „entzwei, zerbrochen, zerrissen, zerstört“ – *ein vormals funktionierender Zustand ist funktionslos*. Das Wort hat keine Steigerungsform. Es drückt einen endgültigen oder zumindest nicht nur vorübergehenden Zustand aus, der eine fachliche Reparatur erfordert.

Quelle: Wiki

@IXS:Was du immer mit Betrug willst - was soll er den noch machen wie einen Artikel als defekt anbieten??? Selbst die Aussage "Der Artikel ist vielleicht kaputt" hätte ausgereicht - der Käufer hat keine Garantie / Zusicherung vom Verkäufer das der Artikel funktioniert.


----------



## IXS (24. Juni 2006)

*AW: Bitte genau hin sehen! Fällt euch was auf?!*



			
				TBrain am 24.06.2006 15:12 schrieb:
			
		

> IXS am 24.06.2006 15:06 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Dummheit schützt vor Strafe nicht  
Und wenn der Versuch des Betruges durchscheint, kneift kein Richter ein Auge zu.


----------



## PKo3 (24. Juni 2006)

*AW: Bitte genau hin sehen! Fällt euch was auf?!*



			
				IXS am 24.06.2006 15:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Dummheit schützt vor Strafe nicht
> Und wenn der Versuch des Betruges durchscheint, kneift kein Richter ein Auge zu.



das mag sein... allerdings ist hier scheinbar der verkäufer der dumme -.-

wo is der linkt zu der auktion?


----------



## Dumbi (24. Juni 2006)

*AW: Bitte genau hin sehen! Fällt euch was auf?!*



			
				PKo3 am 24.06.2006 15:19 schrieb:
			
		

> wo is der linkt zu der auktion?


Mich beschleicht das Gefühl, dass wir diesen Link aus einem ganz bestimmten Grund nicht zu Gesicht bekommen werden...


----------



## INU-ID (24. Juni 2006)

*AW: Bitte genau hin sehen! Fällt euch was auf?!*



			
				Dumbi am 24.06.2006 15:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Mich beschleicht das Gefühl, dass wir diesen Link aus einem ganz bestimmten Grund nicht zu Gesicht bekommen werden...


Dann hätte sich der Verkäufer auch diesen Thread sparen können. Allerdings muß man hier im Forum mit Links auch vorsichtig sein -ruckzuck schreiben hier etliche Leute dem Käufer paar Mails.


----------



## Dumbi (24. Juni 2006)

*AW: Bitte genau hin sehen! Fällt euch was auf?!*

Ich habe mal ein wenig recherchiert:  
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=77151&item=6888281264


_Ich habe beim Aufräumen u.a. einen Athlon XP 2400+ Prozessor gefunden, aber ich weiss nicht, ob er noch funktioniert, da er so lange rumgelegen hat. Ich habe auch leider keine Möglichkeit, ihn zu testen. Ich verkaufe ihn daher ausdrücklich als defekt!!!_

Das Bewertungsprofil des Käufers ist eine Klasse für sich:
http://feedback.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewFeedback&userid=waltfisch8&iid=6888281264


----------



## butt3rkeks (24. Juni 2006)

*AW: Bitte genau hin sehen! Fällt euch was auf?!*



			
				Dumbi am 24.06.2006 16:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe mal ein wenig recherchiert:
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=77151&item=6888281264
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TBrain (24. Juni 2006)

*AW: Bitte genau hin sehen! Fällt euch was auf?!*



			
				Dumbi am 24.06.2006 16:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Das Bewertungsprofil des Käufers ist eine Klasse für sich:
> http://feedback.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewFeedback&userid=waltfisch8&iid=6888281264



Viel besser gefällt mir der Artikel, den DanFel21 noch anzubieten hat:

http://cgi.ebay.de/Die-ultimative-H...ryZ24355QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Man beachte besonders die Kategorie: 
*Antiquitäten & Kunst > Direkt vom Künstler > Kunsthandwerk*


----------



## IXS (24. Juni 2006)

*AW: Bitte genau hin sehen! Fällt euch was auf?!*



			
				TBrain am 24.06.2006 16:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Dumbi am 24.06.2006 16:20 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OK.... so wirft das ein komplett anderes Licht auf das Ganze. 
Trotzdem sollte man sich wirklich überlegen etwas zu verkaufen, wenn man nicht weiß, so ein Stück Hardware wirklich defekt ist, oder nicht. 

Wobei hier am ende doch der Käufer ausgelacht wird.


----------



## Dumbi (24. Juni 2006)

*AW: Bitte genau hin sehen! Fällt euch was auf?!*



			
				IXS am 24.06.2006 18:01 schrieb:
			
		

> OK.... so wirft das ein komplett anderes Licht auf das Ganze.
> Trotzdem sollte man sich wirklich überlegen etwas zu verkaufen, wenn man nicht weiß, so ein Stück Hardware wirklich defekt ist, oder nicht.


Wieso? Wenn man ausdrüchlich sagt, dass das Stück Hardware defekt ist, dann kann der Käufer ja nichts anderes erwarten, oder siehst du das etwa anders?


----------



## hibbicon (24. Juni 2006)

*AW: Bitte genau hin sehen! Fällt euch was auf?!*



			
				IXS am 24.06.2006 15:08 schrieb:
			
		

> INU-ID am 24.06.2006 15:07 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wenn ich es nicht besser wüsste und wir hier im PCGames Forum wären und nicht bei Ebay, würde ich anhand deines Schreibstiels und Meinung denken, du seist "der Andere".  :-o  Deine Haltung ist jedenfalls für mich überhaupt nicht nachvollziehbar. Der Verkäufer liegt "so klar wieder der Sommerhimmel über mir" im Recht. 

Nicht ärgern, Threadsteller, solche Idioten gibt es bei Ebay leider immer wieder.Ich denke nicht, dass er es auf einen Rechtstreit ankommen lassen wird.
Übertroffen werden diese Gesellen nur noch von den "Ich warte schon ein einhalb Tage und wiso ist das Paket immer noch nicht da"-Leuten.  

--->Hobbicon


----------



## hibbicon (24. Juni 2006)

*AW: Bitte genau hin sehen! Fällt euch was auf?!*



			
				Dumbi am 24.06.2006 16:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe mal ein wenig recherchiert:
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=77151&item=6888281264
> 
> 
> ...



Komisch ist, dass 21danfel gleich 3 *defekte* CPUs an den Käufer verkauft hat.  

1.AMD Athlon XP 2000+, *AB 1 EUR!!!*
--->http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=77151&item=6888439850
2.AMD Athlon XP 1700+, *AB 1 EUR!!!*
--->http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=77151&item=6888421324
3.AMD Athlon XP 2400+, *AB 1 EUR!!!*
--->http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=77151&item=6888281264

Alles bis auf die technischen Daten exakt gleich beschrieben. Nah, was der alles unterm Sofa findet. :-o 

--->Hobbicon


----------



## INU-ID (24. Juni 2006)

*AW: Bitte genau hin sehen! Fällt euch was auf?!*

Selbst wenn man schreibt "ich weiß nicht ob der Artikel funktioniert und verkaufe ihn deshalb als defekt" reicht das aus.
Dann kann jeder Käufer erkennen das es quasi ein Glücksspiel ist - wie immer wenn nicht *ausdrücklich* erwähnt wird das der Atikel nicht defekt ist und 100%ig funktioniert.


----------



## DanFel21 (24. Juni 2006)

*AW: Bitte genau hin sehen! Fällt euch was auf?!*

Moment mal Leute!!!!!

Also:

1.
Ich war bis jetzt unterwegs und konnte deshalb nicht antworten!! Deswegen sollte man mir keinen Betrug oder schlechte Absichten vorwerfen!

2.
Waltfisch ist nicht der Käufer von dem ich hier spreche. Das war ein Spaßbieter! Hier ist die Artikelbeschreibung und der richtige Käufer!:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=103000381754&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MESO:IT&rd=1

3.
Ich habe ihn als defekt verkauft, da ich ihn wirklich nicht testen konnte und solchen Ärger eigentlich vermeiden konnte. Von arglistiger Täuschung kann keine Rede sein, da mir die abgebrochenen Ecken selbst nicht aufgefallen sind. Ich habe den Prozessor in meinem Schrank gefunden, fotografiert und eingestellt.

4.
Ich bin nicht der Grund dafür, daß Ebay wegen solchen Leuten wie mir einen schlechten Ruf hat! Das kann man eindeutig an meinen Bewertungen sehen! Ich hab doch ausdrücklich defekt geschrieben. Was soll ich den noch machen?! Und warum sollte ich keine defekte Hardware verkaufen? Wie man sieht, kann man doch noch ein paar Euros rausschlagen. Jedoch sollte mir als Bieter das Risiko bewusst sein, daß der Artikel wirklich defekt ist, wenn er so beschrieben ist!

Hab ich irgendwelche Fragen übersehen?!

MfG

Danny


----------



## DanFel21 (24. Juni 2006)

*AW: Bitte genau hin sehen! Fällt euch was auf?!*



			
				hibbicon am 24.06.2006 18:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Dumbi am 24.06.2006 16:20 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wie gesagt, hab ich die alle im Schrank gefunden. Die stammen alle aus früheren Umrüstaktionen von Freunden. Ich hab so viel Krempel, deswegen verkauf ich das Zeugs bei Ebay oder verschenk es hier im Forum. Jimini_Grillwurst hat z.B. einen Kühler von mir bekommen. Den konnte ich allerdings auch testen und hab auch gesagt, daß er funktioniert. Aber Sachen, die ich nicht testen kann und die schon 2-3 Jahre rumgelegen haben, verkaufe ich grundsätzlich als defekt!!!


----------



## maxi2290 (24. Juni 2006)

*AW: Bitte genau hin sehen! Fällt euch was auf?!*



			
				DanFel21 am 24.06.2006 19:59 schrieb:
			
		

> hibbicon am 24.06.2006 18:24 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



also ich sehe das so: kein richter dieser welt wird diesem typen recht geben, du hast das ding reingesetzt, und als defekt deklariert, da kann er dir GARNICHTS behalte das geld und warte auf das Schreiben seines Anwaltes, dieses reichst du zu deinem Anwalt weiter, dieser lacht sich tot, schiebt das Teil in den Reiswolf und klagt den Typ wegen Rufschädigung und Belästigung an.
(gut letztes beides kannste als scherz sehen aber der rest sollte so etwa hinkommen^^)


----------



## MICHI123 (24. Juni 2006)

*AW: Bitte genau hin sehen! Fällt euch was auf?!*



			
				Dumbi am 24.06.2006 16:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Das Bewertungsprofil des Käufers ist eine Klasse für sich:
> http://feedback.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewFeedback&userid=waltfisch8&iid=6888281264


 geil geil geil


----------



## schmitt22 (24. Juni 2006)

*AW: Bitte genau hin sehen! Fällt euch was auf?!*

Also der Artikel ist ja,wie andere schon zu recht schrieben ausdrücklich als defekt angeboten worden.Das ist erstmal der 1. Punkt.
Als 2. und -falls es zu einem Prozess kommen sollte- wichtigesten Punkt- steht unten ganz deutlich


> Ich weise darauf hin, dass es sich vorliegend um eine Privatauktion handelt, und dass Rückgabe/Umtausch sowie Gewährleistung ausgeschlossen sind.


Ich würde das deinem Käufer schreiben und aus die Maus.Falls er dir eine schlechte Bewertung geben sollte,kann man auf die Bewertung vom Käufer antworten.Die Antwort steht dann direkt unter der Begründung sichtbar für alle.Vielleicht solltest du dich auch bei Ebay erkundigen.


----------



## Soki (25. Juni 2006)

*AW: Bitte genau hin sehen! Fällt euch was auf?!*

Ja, so ist das wenn die Leute eine Rechtschutzversicherung haben. Bei den kleinten Unstimmigkeiten direkt mal mit der juristischen Keule schwingen, wozu zahlt man schließlich? 

Dazu noch ein paar sinnlose Paragraphen aufzählen und schon bekommen es 50% der Nutzer mit der Angst zu tun 

Sollte ich später mal bei Ebay wieder kaufen/verkaufen, werde ich mir vorher auf jeden Fall ne Rechtschutz holen.


----------



## DanFel21 (25. Juni 2006)

*AW: Bitte genau hin sehen! Fällt euch was auf?!*



			
				MICHI123 am 24.06.2006 23:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Dumbi am 24.06.2006 16:20 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wie bereits erwähnt ist das nicht der richtige Käufer! Das war nur ein Spaßbieter auf den ich vorher reingefallen bn. Hier ist der richtige Bieter:

http://feedback.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAP...03000381754&frm=1883&ssPageName=STRK:MESO:UID

MfG

Danny


----------



## Patrick1986 (25. Juni 2006)

*AW: Bitte genau hin sehen! Fällt euch was auf?!*



			
				schmitt22 am 24.06.2006 23:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Also der Artikel ist ja,wie andere schon zu recht schrieben ausdrücklich als defekt angeboten worden.Das ist erstmal der 1. Punkt.
> Als 2. und -falls es zu einem Prozess kommen sollte- wichtigesten Punkt- steht unten ganz deutlich
> 
> 
> ...


Das gilt nur, wenn der Artikel der Beschreibung entspricht.
Wenn aber gesagt wird, dass ein Artikel funktioniert und im Endeffekt defekt ist, muss man den Kaufpreis erstatten, genauso, wenn man n roten Pullover bekommt, obwohl n blauer gekauft wurde, weil dann wurde der Kaufvertrag vom Verkäufer erfüllt.
In diesem Fall trifft dies aber nicht zu, da die CPU als defekt verkauft wurde, wie defekt is ja egal.
Lass es einfach drauf ankommen, der Käufer wird auf jeden Fall den kürzeren ziehen.


----------



## Vlnthomas (25. Juni 2006)

*AW: Bitte genau hin sehen! Fällt euch was auf?!*

@ Danfel Cool bleiben. Es war nicht dein Fehler. Du hast alles richtig gemacht. Du hast auf einen möglichen defekt hingewiesen und hast dich abgesichert, indem du ein Bewertungsprofil von +5 verlangt hast. Um ehrlich zu sein verstehe ich nicht warum dich manche aus der Community deswegen anmachen.


----------



## IXS (25. Juni 2006)

*AW: Bitte genau hin sehen! Fällt euch was auf?!*



			
				Vlnthomas am 25.06.2006 11:27 schrieb:
			
		

> @ Danfel Cool bleiben. Es war nicht dein Fehler. Du hast alles richtig gemacht. Du hast auf einen möglichen defekt hingewiesen und hast dich abgesichert, indem du ein Bewertungsprofil von +5 verlangt hast. Um ehrlich zu sein verstehe ich nicht warum dich manche aus der Community deswegen anmachen.




Du verstehst das Problem nicht.  
So hat in der Vergangenheit auch schonmal Unwissenheit Kriege verursacht.  
 

Nach der gleichen Vorgehensweise könnte George Bush auch mal eine Atomrakete in die Menge schicken.... vielleicht funktioniert sie ja nicht   

Es ist einfach eine miese Tour, etwas ohne Wert für Geld zu verkaufen. 
Man spekuliert eben damit, dass Leute die defekte Ware kaufen und es hinnehmen, dass sie Geld zum Fenster 'raus geworfen haben.

WAS sollte jemand wohl mit einem defekten Prozessor anfangen? 
In einer Vitrine sammeln? 
Geld ausgeben um diese dann zwecks reinen Gewissens entsorgen zu dürfen?
 

Mensch... da haben sogar die leeren Verpackungen mehr Sinn, weil man seine "Ware" dann originalverpackt verkaufen kann...


----------



## HanFred (25. Juni 2006)

*AW: Bitte genau hin sehen! Fällt euch was auf?!*



			
				IXS am 25.06.2006 12:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Du verstehst das Problem nicht.


du aber auch nicht so richtig. du willst dem käufer jedes kleine bisschen selbstverantwortung absprechen.
käuferschutz ist wie mieterschutz sicherlich eine gute und notwendige sache, beide schiessen bisweilen aber ein wenig über's ziel hinaus. es kann nicht darin gipfeln, dass verkäufer oder vermieter sich nur noch den kunden oder mietern anpassen _müssen_. der kunde hat selber einen verstand und kann auch einfach verzichten. oder nicht?
wer hier roulette spielt und auf "defekte" hardware bietet, der hat meiner meinung nach eh einen an der waffel, aber sich nachher noch zu beschweren, dass das stück nicht funktioniert, geht dann meiner meinung nach viel zu weit.
roulette ist glückspiel, sprich es ist ein _sehr_ hohes risiko dabei.
aber es gibt ja auch anleger, die sich bei der bank beschweren, wenn die aktien, die sie gekauft haben, im kurs sinken. die haben das ganze system nicht verstanden, sollten sich aus solchen geschäften halt raushalten.


----------



## INU-ID (25. Juni 2006)

*AW: Bitte genau hin sehen! Fällt euch was auf?!*



			
				IXS am 25.06.2006 12:15 schrieb:
			
		

> WAS sollte jemand wohl mit einem defekten Prozessor anfangen?


Diese Frage brauch sich der Verkäufer gar nicht stellen - das sollte sich der Käufer vorher überlegen. Es ist nicht die Aufgabe des Verkäufers sich darüber Gedanken zu machen was der Käufer mit seinem Artikel vor hat.


----------



## lordblizzard (25. Juni 2006)

*AW: Bitte genau hin sehen! Fällt euch was auf?!*



			
				IXS am 25.06.2006 12:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Es ist einfach eine miese Tour, etwas ohne Wert für Geld zu verkaufen.
> Man spekuliert eben damit, dass Leute die defekte Ware kaufen und es hinnehmen, dass sie Geld zum Fenster 'raus geworfen haben.
> 
> WAS sollte jemand wohl mit einem defekten Prozessor anfangen?
> ...



Das mit den leeren Verpackungen ist tatsächlich ne "miese Tour", wie du es nennst, auch wenn dort genauso wie beim Prozessor meist darauf hingewiesen wird, dass es sich nur um die Verpackung handelt. Aber im Gegensatz zum Prozessor wird bei der OVP nicht immer klar ersichtlich gemacht, dass es nur die Verpackung ist.

Dies war aber im vorliegenden Fall nicht so, es steht klar und deutlich in der Artikelbeschreibung: *defekt*. In diesem Fall war es ja nicht mal ganz klar, ob sie definitiv defekt war, weil der Anbieter es einfach nicht testen konnte. Warum also nicht auf gut Glück einen solchen Artikel ersteigern, wenn er noch funktioniert, wars ein guter Deal und sonst hat man Pech gehabt.
Da relativ viele defekte Prozessoren angeboten werden, zeigt sich ja auch, dass eine gewisse Nachfrage besteht und wir sind nun mal alle Kapitalisten, wenn eine Nachfrage besteht, dann soll man auch das entsprechende Angebot machen, es ist jedem selbst überlassen, mitzubieten oder eben nicht.
Neben oben genanntem "Auf gut Glück"-Kauf, könnte zum beispiel auch jemand, der sich irgendein Kunstwerk basteln will, Interesse an solch einem Prozessor haben oder so.

Auf jeden Fall ist und bleibt Tatsache, dass sich der Threadersteller nichts zu schulden kommen liess und dass er sich vor keinen rechtlichen Folgen zu fürchten hat.


----------



## otterfresse (25. Juni 2006)

*AW: Bitte genau hin sehen! Fällt euch was auf?!*



			
				IXS am 25.06.2006 12:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Vlnthomas am 25.06.2006 11:27 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dein "Bush-Vergleich" hinkt ganz gewaltig (genau genommen, sitzt er sogar schon im Rollstuhl  ). 
Aus der Artikelbeschreibung entnehme ich ganz eindeutig ohne zweimal hinsehen zu müssen, dass die CPU mit nicht allzu geringer Wahrscheinlichkeit hinüber ist. Wenn ich jetzt trotzdem mitbiete, ist das ganz und allein mein eigenes Problem. Hier liegt nicht mal im Ansatz der Versuch einer Täuschung vor. Wenn der Käufer so dämlich (tschuldigung) ist, diese Summe für einen möglicherweise defekten Athlon XP 2400+ zu zahlen, dann ist er selbst schuld. Ich würde das Geld nicht mal für einen garantiert funktionierenden Prozessor dieser Leistungsklasse ausgeben....

Fakt ist, ein Artikel wurde angeboten und offensichtlich korrekt beschrieben (sogar mit gut zu erkennendem Foto). Welchen Sinn dieser Verkauf macht, ist doch völlig wurscht. Es gibt schließlich genug außergewöhnliche Sammelleidenschaften. 
Außerdem: Welchen Sinn macht es, seine Seele bei Ebay zu verkaufen? Oder ein "Papst-Schnitzel"? Oder ein Toastbrot mit dem angeblichen Bildnis der Jungfrau Maria? Derartige Angebote sind meiner Meinung nach wesentlich fragwürdiger, gibt es doch sicher Menschen, die so einen Quark ernst nehmen...


----------



## Montares (25. Juni 2006)

*AW: Bitte genau hin sehen! Fällt euch was auf?!*



			
				IXS am 25.06.2006 12:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Es ist einfach eine miese Tour, etwas ohne Wert für Geld zu verkaufen.
> Man spekuliert eben damit, dass Leute die defekte Ware kaufen und es hinnehmen, dass sie Geld zum Fenster 'raus geworfen haben.


A:Möchtest Du das kaufen?
B:was?
Aiesen defekten Prozessor hier.
B:gerne!
A: Das macht dann 35 Euro.
B: Oh wie günstig!
A: Schönen Tag noch!
B: Ey, das is Ding is ja kaputt! Ich will mein Geld zurück!

Finde nicht, dass hier auch nur der Hauch einer miesen Tour zu finden ist. Wer defekte Ware kauft, zockt halt einfach ein wenig. Sowas kann auch schief gehen.

Lustiger Vergleich auch mit Bush


----------



## mike1992 (25. Juni 2006)

*AW: Bitte genau hin sehen! Fällt euch was auf?!*



			
				Montares am 25.06.2006 12:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Lustiger Vergleich auch mit Bush



aber die testen doch...


----------



## IXS (25. Juni 2006)

*AW: Bitte genau hin sehen! Fällt euch was auf?!*



			
				Montares am 25.06.2006 12:36 schrieb:
			
		

> IXS am 25.06.2006 12:15 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Mag ja sein, dass es für dich/euch auf den ersten Blick logisch ist.

Die Sache ist aber deutlich komplexer. So etwa wie der Fall wo jemand rechts vor links beachten musste. Der von rechts kam, hatte zwar Vorfahrt.... Hätte dieser sich an die Richtgeschwindigkeit gehalten und wäre 50km/h anstatt 100km/h gefahren, wäre der Unfall nie passiert ....

Am Ende ist nämlich der Schuld, der die Geschwindigkeit übertreten hat.


----------



## otterfresse (25. Juni 2006)

*AW: Bitte genau hin sehen! Fällt euch was auf?!*



			
				IXS am 25.06.2006 12:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Montares am 25.06.2006 12:36 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Auch der Vergleich ist hier unangebracht, da der "von-rechts-kommer" gleichzeitig ein "zu-schnell-Fahrer" ist und damit gegen geltendes Verkehrsrecht verstößt. 
Der Verkäufer eines defekten Artikels verstößt aber gegen gar nichts, sofern auf die mangelnde Funktionstüchtigkeit explizit hingewiesen wird (,was hier ja der Fall war). Ergo: Kein Rechtsverstoß, keine Schuld.


----------



## Vlad-CCCP (25. Juni 2006)

*AW: Bitte genau hin sehen! Fällt euch was auf?!*

ja echt ixs, deine vergleiche sind unangebracht und du brauchst den verkäufer hier gar nicht schlecht zu machen. wenn du keine defekte cpu haben willst, dann kauf halt keine, aber es gibt leute die sowas haben wollen. obwohl ich auch kein geld dafür ausgeben würde. (wozu gibts wertstoffhof???) ich würd mal sagen du hälst dich jetzt hier raus. (ums mal höflich auszudrücken)


----------



## HanFred (25. Juni 2006)

*AW: Bitte genau hin sehen! Fällt euch was auf?!*



			
				Vlad-CCCP am 25.06.2006 13:22 schrieb:
			
		

> wenn du keine defekte cpu haben willst, dann kauf halt keine, aber es gibt leute die sowas haben wollen. obwohl ich auch kein geld dafür ausgeben würde.


jaaa, dass ich den tag moch erlebe, wo ich dir zustimmen darf. herrlich. *g*
allerdings musst du nicht leute aus der diskussion rausekeln, selbst wenn du dich höflich ausdrückst. ich bin auch nicht (überhaupt nicht!) der meinung von IXS, aber das hier ist nunmal ein diskussionsforum.


----------



## IXS (25. Juni 2006)

*AW: Bitte genau hin sehen! Fällt euch was auf?!*



			
				Vlad-CCCP am 25.06.2006 13:22 schrieb:
			
		

> ja echt ixs, deine vergleiche sind unangebracht und du brauchst den verkäufer hier gar nicht schlecht zu machen. wenn du keine defekte cpu haben willst, dann kauf halt keine, aber es gibt leute die sowas haben wollen. obwohl ich auch kein geld dafür ausgeben würde. (wozu gibts wertstoffhof???) ich würd mal sagen du hälst dich jetzt hier raus. (ums mal höflich auszudrücken)



Warum schreibst du einen Beitrag, der mit dem Thema überhaupt nichts zu tun hat?
Die Vergleiche waren nur nochmal eine Verdeutlichung des eigentlichen Sachverhalts.

Ein Prozessor funktioniert nämlich nicht besser, nur weil er ein Jahr auf dem Dachboden liegt und man "so nebenbei vergisst" , dass er mal ausgebaut wurde, weil er nicht mehr funktionierte.


----------



## HanFred (25. Juni 2006)

*AW: Bitte genau hin sehen! Fällt euch was auf?!*



			
				IXS am 25.06.2006 13:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Ein Prozessor funktioniert nämlich nicht besser, nur weil er ein Jahr auf dem Dachboden liegt und man "so nebenbei vergisst" , dass er mal ausgebaut wurde, weil er nicht mehr funktionierte.


trotzdem, deine vergleiche sind hanebüchen, die streifen das thema nicht einmal.


----------



## Montares (25. Juni 2006)

*AW: Bitte genau hin sehen! Fällt euch was auf?!*



			
				IXS am 25.06.2006 13:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Ein Prozessor funktioniert nämlich nicht besser, nur weil er ein Jahr auf dem Dachboden liegt und man "so nebenbei vergisst" , dass er mal ausgebaut wurde, weil er nicht mehr funktionierte.


evtl. hat er ihn ja deshalb als defekte ware angeboten


----------



## IXS (25. Juni 2006)

*AW: Bitte genau hin sehen! Fällt euch was auf?!*



			
				HanFred am 25.06.2006 13:30 schrieb:
			
		

> IXS am 25.06.2006 13:28 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ob die Vergleiche hanebüchen sind, liegt am "Vorsatz oder nicht". 
Das weiß aber nur DanFel21 und wird sich herausstellen, wenn der Käufer seine "Drohung" wahr macht und das Gericht urteilt...

Mag ja sein, dass ich hier etwas vorbehalten bin, da selber schon mit ähnlichen "Katastrophen" bei EBAY konfrontiert war. Darum werde ich mich jetzt wirklich aus dem Thema heraushalten. 

Wäre aber sicherlich informativ, das "Ende" des Ganzen zu erfahren.


----------



## HanFred (25. Juni 2006)

*AW: Bitte genau hin sehen! Fällt euch was auf?!*



			
				IXS am 25.06.2006 14:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Ob die Vergleiche hanebüchen sind, liegt am "Vorsatz oder nicht".
> Das weiß aber nur DanFel21 und wird sich herausstellen, wenn der Käufer seine "Drohung" wahr macht und das Gericht urteilt...
> 
> Mag ja sein, dass ich hier etwas vorbehalten bin, da selber schon mit ähnlichen "Katastrophen" bei EBAY konfrontiert war. Darum werde ich mich jetzt wirklich aus dem Thema heraushalten.
> ...


schau - es spielt gar keine rolle, ob er gewusst hat, dass er kaputt ist oder nicht - er hat ihn als defekt verkauft und wer das wort nicht versteht, sollte die finger von eBay lassen.


----------



## Montares (25. Juni 2006)

*AW: Bitte genau hin sehen! Fällt euch was auf?!*



			
				IXS am 25.06.2006 14:06 schrieb:
			
		

> "Vorsatz oder nicht".
> Das weiß aber nur DanFel21



das ding is defekt und war so angeboten ^^ was ist da so schwer dran?^^



			
				IXS am 25.06.2006 14:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Mag ja sein, dass ich hier etwas vorbehalten bin



so ein ganz klitzkleines bisserl.... gaaaaanz bisserl


----------



## IXS (25. Juni 2006)

*AW: Bitte genau hin sehen! Fällt euch was auf?!*



			
				HanFred am 25.06.2006 14:09 schrieb:
			
		

> schau - es spielt gar keine rolle, ob er gewusst hat, dass er kaputt ist oder nicht - er hat ihn als defekt verkauft und wer das wort nicht versteht, sollte die finger von eBay lassen.



Das Problem ist die "allgemeine Floskel". Wenn jemand ein Auto mit "allen Schikanen" verkauft, versteht in der Regel jeder, dass das Auto über gewissen Luxus verfügt.
Nimmt man nun die allgemeine Floskel wörtlich, bekommt man ein Auto, bei dem nichts funktioniert.

Vielleicht kommt meine Argumentation ja so 'rüber?


Es könnte nämlich jemand auf diese Art regelrecht reich werden und der Gesetzgeber hätte keine Chance....
... wenn es nicht entsprechende Gesetze gäbe.


----------



## Nurgler (25. Juni 2006)

*AW: Bitte genau hin sehen! Fällt euch was auf?!*



			
				IXS am 25.06.2006 14:15 schrieb:
			
		

> HanFred am 25.06.2006 14:09 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das ist zumindest das erste vernünftige Argument das du hier bringst.
Aber ich bin trotzdem der Meinung das "defekt" keine Floskel für "konnte nicht testen" ist.
Und selbst wenn, heißt das doch dann, das es ein Glücksspiel ist ob das Ding noch funktioniert oder nicht. Eben WEIL er es nicht testen konte und nicht weiß ob es geht.
Ich persönlich würde auch niemals "defekte" Hardware kaufen, eben weil man dann damit jede Menge Geld für nichts verdienen kann. 
Aber es scheint ja Leute zu geben, denen das egal ist.


----------



## HanFred (25. Juni 2006)

*AW: Bitte genau hin sehen! Fällt euch was auf?!*



			
				IXS am 25.06.2006 14:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht kommt meine Argumentation ja so 'rüber?


nein, tut sie nicht, weil "defekt" keine floskel ist sondern eine nicht wirklich zu missverstehende aussage.


----------



## Vlnthomas (25. Juni 2006)

*AW: Bitte genau hin sehen! Fällt euch was auf?!*

Ja klar jetzt mach dich auch noch lustig. Ich finde den Vergleich mit der Atom Rakete ziemlich  *******. Der Käufer hat meiner Meinung nach die Verantwortung dafür, wenn in der Artikel Beschreibung beschrieben wir, möglicherweise defekt. Damit geht der Käufer ein Risiko ein. Er muss das nicht, es steht ihm frei zu. Entweder kann er Glück haben und der Cpu geht oder er hat die *****karte gezogen. Das ist dann aber sein Problem, da Danfel zumal drunnergeschriebn hat, Bin Privatverkäufer, daher keine Garantie oder GEWÄHRLEISTUNG. Natürlich wäre es besser gewesen, wenn Danfel die Cpu vorher getestet hätte, aber dadran ist jetzt auch nichts mehr zu ändern


----------



## Iceman (25. Juni 2006)

*AW: Bitte genau hin sehen! Fällt euch was auf?!*



			
				IXS am 25.06.2006 14:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Das Problem ist die "allgemeine Floskel". Wenn jemand ein Auto mit "allen Schikanen" verkauft, versteht in der Regel jeder, dass das Auto über gewissen Luxus verfügt.
> Nimmt man nun die allgemeine Floskel wörtlich, bekommt man ein Auto, bei dem nichts funktioniert.
> 
> Vielleicht kommt meine Argumentation ja so 'rüber?



Schon wieder so ein Vergleich der jeglicher Basis entbehrt. Defekt ist keine Floskel wie "alle Schikanen". Defekt ist genau das *defekt*. Wer das Wort nicht versteht bzw. das Ebay Angebot nicht durchliest der sollte vielleicht nochmal die Grundschule besuchen.

Dein Aufstand hier ist völlig unverständlich.


----------



## IXS (25. Juni 2006)

*AW: Bitte genau hin sehen! Fällt euch was auf?!*



			
				Iceman am 25.06.2006 14:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Dein Aufstand hier ist völlig unverständlich.



OK.... Ich geb' auf.


----------



## K4jus (25. Juni 2006)

*AW: Bitte genau hin sehen! Fällt euch was auf?!*

Ich hab mittlerweile 2 Prozessoren bei eBay ersteigert gehabt, die beide nicht gingen und wo "möglicherweise defekt" oder "konnte nicht testen, verkaufe deshalb als evtl. defekt" stand.

Na und??? Ich mach deswegen keinen Aufstand.

1. Dort stand "Defekt" ! Das heißt (auch für eigentlich Leute mit wegig Verstand) das die Ware DEFEKT ist/sein kann. PUNKT!

2. Selbst wenn ich die CPUs für einen Preis über 50 Euro ersteigert hätte, hätte ich halt die A****karte gezogen, weil dort nunmal "defekt" stand. 

und 3. Da er Privatverkäufer war, dazu noch kaum Ahnung von Hardware hatte muss er keinen Text schreiben, der evtl. sein "Fachwissen" übersteigt!
Als Privatverkäufer ist man laut EU-Recht ausserdem nicht dazu verpflichtet Garantie, Schadenersatz oder jegliche Gewährleistung zu erbringen (zumindest wenn man es ausdrücklich reinschreibt)

PS: Wer "defekte" Ware bei eBay kauft und sich später drüber beschwert ist -meiner Meinung nach- selbst dran schuld!

PPS: ...und wer kauft bitteschön teure Hardware bei eBay wo man sich nicht 100%ig sicher sein kann, das sie doch funktioniert?


----------



## Vlnthomas (25. Juni 2006)

*AW: Bitte genau hin sehen! Fällt euch was auf?!*

@K4jus Ganz deiner Meinung      . Und alle die immer noch was zu nörgeln haben, sollen sich erst mal überlegen, was sie schreiben. Denn man macht nicht einfach einen fertig, nur weil er alles richtig gemacht hat. Wenn, und ich sage wenn, dh. net grad wieder rummosern, man von Ebay net so viel Ahnung hat oder mit den Eu Rechten, kann man sich solche Beiträge sparen, denn die helfen Danfel nicht weiter und uns. Und wenn der Bieter tatsächlich vor Gericht ziehen sollte, muss Danfel nur auf seine Artikelbeschreibung hinweiden, und schon ist er ausm Schneider, eigentlich oder


----------



## Vlnthomas (25. Juni 2006)

*AW: Bitte genau hin sehen! Fällt euch was auf?!*

Thread kann eigentlcih geschlossen werden, oder


----------



## DanFel21 (25. Juni 2006)

*AW: Bitte genau hin sehen! Fällt euch was auf?!*

Mahlzeit Leute,

wie gesagt wußte ich nicht, ob die CPU noch funktioniert, da sie nicht von mir stammte, sondern von Freunden, die ihren Computer vor 2-3 Jahren aufgerüstet haben. Oder warum denkt ihr, daß ich 3 Prozessoren hier rumzuliegen habe?! Und testen konnte ich sie nun mal auch nicht.

Weiterhin denke ich, daß das Wort "DEFEKT" eindeutig zu verstehen ist. Auch auf dem Foto war zu sehen, daß mit den Ecken etwas nicht stimmt, was auch der Käufer erkannt hat! Er hielt es zwar für WLP, aber man hätte wenigstens mal nachfragen können. Ich würde auch nicht auf defekte Hardware bieten. Da wär mir einfach das Risiko zu groß. Geiz ist einfach nicht immer geil. Den 2000+ hab ich z.B. für 15 EUR verkauft und der Käufer hat sich nicht beschwert! Wenn man defekte Sachen kauft, muß man nunmal hinnehmen, daß sie auch wirklich defekt sein können. Was hätte ich denn noch schreiben sollen?! "Ultra-mega-großer Schrott abzugeben" oder so?! Ich weiß nicht. Ich meine jeder hat doch seinen eigenen Verstand und sollte in der Lage sein, ihn zu benutzen, indem man solche Risiken vorher abwägt!

Nichtsdestotrotz hab ich dem Verkäufer gestern noch eine Mail geschrieben und heute die "Antwort" dafür bekommen! Das fettgedruckte bin ich, das andere ist von der Mail, die mir der Käufer vorher geschrieben hat.

*Hallo, *

Hallo,

leider nein, ich kenne mich mit Computern auch nicht so aus. Dafür umsomehr mit den rechtlichen Dingen. Du hast leider die CPU nicht richtig beschrieben. Damit liegt ein Mangel vor, den ich, im Gegensatz zu Dir, vor Vertragsschluß nicht kannte und auch nicht hätte kennen können.

*Ich habe die CPU so beschrieben, wie sie ist, und zwar defekt! Außerdem hab ich die abgebrochenen Ecken auch nicht gesehen, wie ich Dir bereits in vorherigen Mails geschrieben habe. Außerdem hast Du das Bild gesehen und die Ecken für Wärmeleitpaste gehalten. Da hätte man doch zumindest mal nachfragen können.* 

Weil Du Dich nicht so auskennst, hast Du den Prozessor wahrscheinlich auch ausgebaut, penibel gereinigt und die gesamten technischen Daten exakt in Deine Auktion geschrieben. 

*Google ist Dein Freund. Du brauchst nur die Prozessorbezeichnung eingeben und schon erhältst Du alle notwendigen Daten. Diese Prozessor-ID ist sowas wie eine Art Schlüssel, den man entziffern kann. Und penibel gereinigt ist sie auch nicht. Wenn Du sie Dir mal genau anschaust, dann wirst Du überall Reste von der Wärmeleitpaste finden. Ich hab nur die DIE abgewischt und zwar vor ca. 2-3 Jahren als ich die CPU von einem Kumpel bekommen habe.*

Ausserdem ist die Beschreibung "defekt" weder von Dir als Verwender, noch von mir als Empfänger dahingehend zu verstehen gewesen, daß das Teil tatsächlich Müll ist, sondern daß es sich um den besonderen Umstand handelt, daß Du die CPU nicht testen kannst( es kommt jedoch immer auf den Empfängerhorizont an).

*Hier mal eine Erklärung für das Wort defekt: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Defekt! Das hat nichts mit dem Umstand zu tun, daß ich sie nicht testen konnte.* 

Das ist jedoch unerheblich. Du hast eben diese Abplatzer nicht beschrieben. Das war ein Fehler. Der mich wiederum zu der Annahme verleitete, die CPU sein äußerlich unbeschädigt. Nur diese Annnahme führte zum Gebot und letztlich zum Kauf.

*Ich hab auch nicht geschrieben, daß sie optisch in einwandfreien Zustand ist Außerdem konnte ich wie gesagt auch nicht beschreiben, weil ich es selbst nicht bemerkt habe. Und Du hast es auch nicht erkannt! Dein Fehler war es, auf einen defekten Artikel zu bieten und dann zu hoffen, daß er funktioniert. Dir muß doch klar sein, daß Du da ein ganz erhebliches Risiko eingehst. Geiz ist nicht immer geil!* 

Ich mache da mal einen Vorschlag: Du überweist mir das Geld zurück, und darfst dann entscheiden ob Du den Prozessor zurückhaben willst, oder ob ich ihn entsorgen soll.

*Wie großzügig! Da Du ja angeblich juristisch gebildet bist, weißt Du sicherlich auch, daß ich in diesem Fall sowieso einen Herausgabeanspruch habe! Also nix mit Vorschlag.* 

Dann ist die Sache erledigt.

*Für mich ist sie daß jetzt schon!* 

Übrigens, nur so wegen der rechtlichen Seite: Ich fechte den Vertrag, bzw. meine Willenserklärung diesbezüglich, wegen arglistiger Täuschung gem.§ 123 BGB an und fordere Dich auf, mir gem. § 812 ff. BGB den "Kaufpreis" und das Porto unverzüglich spätestens jedoch bis zum 05.07.2006 auf mein Konto

Name
Kto. 
BLZ: 

zu überweisen. Sollte die Frist fruchtlos verstreichen, werde ich meine Rechte, und glaub mir, damit kenne ich mich aus, auch notfalls gerichtlich geltend machen.

*Darauf kannst Du lange warten. Mach Deine "Rechte" gerichtlich geltend. Vor Gericht und auf hoher See ist man in Gottes Hand.* 

MfG

Name

*Vielleicht noch einen Tip für die Zukunft: Bei als defekt verkauften Sachen, besteht immer die Gefahr, daß sie wirklich defekt sind.

Mit freakigen Grüßen

DanFel21*


Heute die Anwort, allerdings nicht per Mail:

http://feedback.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewFeedback&userid=21danfel&ssPageName=STRK:ME:UFS

Ich muß mir noch passende Antwort einfallen lassen Ich halt euch auf dem laufenden.

MfG


----------



## Vlnthomas (25. Juni 2006)

*AW: Bitte genau hin sehen! Fällt euch was auf?!*

Wasn dad fürn Sack
     Der geht ja gar nicht        weiß einfach auf deine Artikelbeschreibung hin. Wenn der kein Deutsch versteht           Trotzdem dir viel Glück, falls er seine Drohung in die Tat umsetzen wird        Und jetzt wieder auf die schönen Dinge im Leben konzentrieren


----------



## jongerg (25. Juni 2006)

*AW: Bitte genau hin sehen! Fällt euch was auf?!*



			
				Vlnthomas am 25.06.2006 19:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Wasn dad fürn Sack
> Der geht ja gar nicht   weiß einfach auf deine Artikelbeschreibung hin. Wenn der kein Deutsch versteht     Trotzdem dir viel Glück, falls er seine Drohung in die Tat umsetzen wird    Und jetzt wieder auf die schönen Dinge im Leben konzentrieren



So sieht der Post freundlicher aus. 

Aber über den Käufer
*wegrofl*


----------



## INU-ID (25. Juni 2006)

*AW: Bitte genau hin sehen! Fällt euch was auf?!*



			
				DanFel21 am 25.06.2006 19:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Heute die Anwort, allerdings nicht per Mail:
> 
> http://feedback.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewFeedback&userid=21danfel&ssPageName=STRK:ME:UFS
> 
> ...



Ich würde das erst mal eBay melden - schließlich hast du in der Pruduktbeschreibung nichts vergessen. Frag die welchen Weg du bezüglich einer Löschung gehen sollst - zur Not :

Wenn sich die Parteien nicht einig werden, schlagen die Wellen sehr schnell hoch und so bleibt dann nur die Alternative, die Bewertung aufgrund einer vollstreckbaren richterlichen Entscheidung entfernen zu lassen. Haftungsrechtlicher Ansprechpartner und damit Gegner in einer solchen Auseinandersetzung ist hierbei in aller Regel der fehlerhafte Bewerter selbst und nicht das virtuelle Auktionshaus.

http://www.aufrecht.de/rechtsanwalt_ebay_bewertung_negativ_einstweilige_urteil_3.html

Wie es in so einem Fall mit Kosten ausschaut weiß ich allerdings nicht.


----------



## DanFel21 (26. Juni 2006)

*AW: Bitte genau hin sehen! Fällt euch was auf?!*

Ich werd mir deswegen keinen Stress machen. Die Negativ-Bewertung geht mir eigentlich am A..... vorbei. Idioten gibts überall. Zum Glück gibts bei Ebay auch genug vernünftige Leute. 

Ach ja, die Bewertungen sind vollzogen:

http://feedback.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewFeedback&userid=21danfel&ssPageName=STRK:ME:UFS

Mal sehen, ob ich noch Post von seinem Anwalt bekomme!

MfG


----------



## Vlnthomas (26. Juni 2006)

*AW: Bitte genau hin sehen! Fällt euch was auf?!*

@Danfel. 

Ich habe beim Aufräumen u.a. einen Athlon XP 2400+ Prozessor gefunden, aber ich weiss nicht, ob er noch funktioniert, da er so lange rumgelegen hat. Ich habe auch leider keine Möglichkeit, ihn zu testen. Ich verkaufe ihn daher ausdrücklich als defekt!!! 

Der erste Absatz sieht so aus. Meiner Meinung nach steht im letzten Satz klar:ICH VERKAUFE IHN DAHER AUSDRÜKLICH ALS DEFEKT. Solangsam glaube ich der kann echt nicht lesen. Teil das Ebay mal mit und verweise auf deine Artikel Beschreibung und insbesondere auf den letzten Satz vom ersten Abstatz und schreibe deinem außergewöhnlichem Freund mal er soll sich das mal gut durchlesen und auf den letzten Satz achten. Was meint ihr dazu      

@jongberg okok schon gut aber das musste mal sein verstehe halt net warum Leuten gedroht wird, nur weil man selber zu d*** für diese Gesellschaft ist


----------



## ruyven_macaran (26. Juni 2006)

*AW: Bitte genau hin sehen! Fällt euch was auf?!*



			
				DanFel21 am 23.06.2006 12:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> bitte seht euch ganz genau das folgende Bild an. Fällt euch da etwas ungewöhnliches auf?! Wenn ja, dann spoilert bitte Eure Antworten, damit ich mehrere unabhängige Meinungen habe. Es ist wichtig!
> 
> ...




das bild ist n bissl klein, und beleuchtung kann auch viel verfälschen, aber wenn ich fehler suchen sollte..:

- die-ecke unten rechts wirkt recht rund
- schwarze bereiche vor den linke die-ecken
- spur in der "staubschicht" von der oberen linken die-ecke nach oben rechts (was weggewischt? radiert?)

ansonsten gäbs da noch n paar details/kontakte, die ich von meinem athlon nicht in erinnerung hab (vor allem die 3 kontakte oben rechts am rand), aber das kann an mir liegen


----------

